# Automatic rear view mirror Altima 03?



## jban99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm in NYC. What's the right 'Zone' to set the compass to?
Also the temperature display is always 3 or 4 degrees above. Is there a way to compensate?
I searched the manual and couldn't find anything... Many thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The compass should always be correct... maybe it's time zone? The temp reads above normal b/c it's usually being baked in the sun or something, ones on cars are never accurate b/c of this or b/c you are traveling at 60+ which the wind cools it down.


----------



## jban99 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Rear view...*

Thank you Ga16... 
There are 15 possible 'zone' settings and other adjustements that I think must be for the temperature. If I change the 'zone' numbers it might switch from East to West or something but I haven't been able to set it right since I don't understand how it works. The temperature is always off even at night, and always at least by 2 degrees!...
Regards


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

jban99 said:


> I'm in NYC.


Lindenhurst is not NYC, don't you know the five boroughs?


----------



## jban99 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Funny...*



**my'02altima** said:


> Lindenhurst is not NYC, don't you know the five boroughs?


I tested all the settings while parked on Central Park West in NYC in order to take advantage of the National Weather Service temperature readings from the same location... 
I'm wondering where the sensors are for the temperature, there is a shielded cable going form the mirrow right into the space above the windshield, and the zones really puzzle me???
Thank you guys,
jb


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

jban99 said:


> I'm in NYC. What's the right 'Zone' to set the compass to?
> Also the temperature display is always 3 or 4 degrees above. Is there a way to compensate?
> I searched the manual and couldn't find anything... Many thanks in advance for the help!


I think your autodimming mirror is the dealer installed aftermarket one. 

Here’s what I dug up for you:










good luck


----------



## jban99 (Dec 5, 2003)

*THANKS MakoMeat!*



MakoMeat said:


> I think your autodimming mirror is the dealer installed aftermarket one.
> 
> Here’s what I dug up for you:
> 
> ...


Don't know if it is aftermarket or not, it just looks identical to the one in the Nissan literature but anyway, your procedure WORKED!!! :thumbup: . 
That was the most important issue, I'll get used to see the temperature a couple degrees up, no problem. Thanks a lot again...

John


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wooohoo! Another happy customer.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

no problem, glad it worked out
:cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

jban99 said:


> Don't know if it is aftermarket or not, it just looks identical to the one in the Nissan literature but anyway, your procedure WORKED!!! :thumbup: .
> That was the most important issue, I'll get used to see the temperature a couple degrees up, no problem. Thanks a lot again...
> 
> John


if its on your factory window sticker its stock, if not its dealer installed, factory compasses are set to zone 8 (in tenn) aftermarket dealer ones should be set by the dealer to the correct zone, but usually arent, ps, ive had a bunch of cars with tepm controlls, its a very inexact science, my 99 pathfinder was about 5 degrees high or lowe depending on weather... its never going to be exact, just giving you a basic idea... be lucky your close, i have a friend with an older toyota that says about 30 degrees off

ps. the temp reading is aldo delayed from changes to prevent wild swings of the led readout. i think it is set to 1 degree per 60 or 90 seconds, so make sure your sitting still for a few minutes to get a true reading if your trying to be perfect


----------



## jban99 (Dec 5, 2003)

*More rear view..*

Thanks for the advice. I've been out of the country for two weeks so it'll be the perfect time to test it tomorrow when I return to the US. Has been off only by 2 degrees so, as you said it's not so bad and I'm very happy with it.
Happy New Year,
John


----------

